# was will mir dieser Fehler sagen?

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo,

habe in meiner /var/log/messages bei jedem Hochfahren immer diesen Fehler 

```
Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754939] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff880112a09cc0

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754944] IP: [<ffff880112a09cc0>] 0xffff880112a09cc0

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754948] PGD 202063 PUD 14067 PMD 11150c063 PTE 8000000112a09163

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754953] Oops: 0011 [#1] PREEMPT SMP

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754956] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu3/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754958] CPU 1

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754960] Modules linked in: coretemp it87 hwmon_vid nvidia(P) i2c_i801 quickcam

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754967] Pid: 7509, comm: skype Tainted: P           2.6.29-gentoo #2 Aspire E700

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754969] RIP: 0010:[<ffff880112a09cc0>]  [<ffff880112a09cc0>] 0xffff880112a09cc0

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754973] RSP: 0018:ffff88010e1a5cf0  EFLAGS: 00010202

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754974] RAX: 0000000000000001 RBX: ffff88010e062000 RCX: 0000000005100000

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754976] RDX: ffff88010e062000 RSI: ffff880128cdc3e8 RDI: ffff88010e062000

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754978] RBP: ffff88010e1a5d18 R08: ffff88010e1a5d48 R09: 0000000000000000

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754980] R10: ffff880129538d30 R11: ffff88010e1a5ce8 R12: ffff880128cdc000

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754982] R13: ffff88010e062000 R14: 000000000000000a R15: ffff88010e062000

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754984] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88012bc03a80(0063) knlGS:00000000f71b8b90

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754987] CS:  0010 DS: 002b ES: 002b CR0: 000000008005003b

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754988] CR2: ffff880112a09cc0 CR3: 00000001128be000 CR4: 00000000000006a0

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754990] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754992] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754994] Process skype (pid: 7509, threadinfo ffff88010e1a4000, task ffff88012a0aec00)

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754996] Stack:

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.754997]  ffffffffa0002e57 ffff880129538d30 ffff880128cdc040 ffff880128cdc048

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755002]  ffff88010e062000 ffff88010e1a5d48 ffffffff8129f94b ffff88010e1a5d48

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755007]  0000000000000000 ffff880129987d00 ffff880129538d30 ffff88010e1a5d98

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755011] Call Trace:

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755012]  [<ffffffffa0002e57>] ? qc_usleep+0x1420/0x3bbf [quickcam]

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755018]  [<ffffffff8129f94b>] v4l2_open+0x76/0x8e

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755023]  [<ffffffff810b28a8>] chrdev_open+0x187/0x1c3

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755027]  [<ffffffff8119a0b4>] ? selinux_dentry_open+0xe8/0xf1

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755031]  [<ffffffff810b2721>] ? chrdev_open+0x0/0x1c3

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755034]  [<ffffffff810ae584>] __dentry_open+0x199/0x2bc

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755037]  [<ffffffff810af48c>] nameidata_to_filp+0x41/0x52

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755039]  [<ffffffff810bb49a>] do_filp_open+0x45c/0x82c

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755043]  [<ffffffff814a0122>] ? _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x29/0x2b

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755047]  [<ffffffff81038bf4>] ? do_fork+0x298/0x359

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755050]  [<ffffffff814a0088>] ? _spin_unlock+0x10/0x29

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755053]  [<ffffffff810c3709>] ? alloc_fd+0x10f/0x11e

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755057]  [<ffffffff810ae32e>] do_sys_open+0x53/0xd3

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755059]  [<ffffffff810dfbe2>] compat_sys_open+0x15/0x17

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755063]  [<ffffffff8102a768>] sysenter_dispatch+0x7/0x27

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755067] Code: 88 ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 9c a0 12 01 88 ff ff a0 9c a0 12 01 88 ff$

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755097] RIP  [<ffff880112a09cc0>] 0xffff880112a09cc0

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755099]  RSP <ffff88010e1a5cf0>

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755101] CR2: ffff880112a09cc0

Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755104] ---[ end trace c66e3c88fa4c6183 ]---

```

Irgendwie werde ich daraus nicht schlau. Liegt es nun am nvidia-Treiber oder an dem Quickcam-Treiber (qc-usb)? Bin ehrlich überfragt, aber sieht nicht gut aus der Fehler.

ICh habe die nvidia-driver 180.29 installiert, da ich mit Versionen > 180.29 Probleme habe, will heißen nvidia > .29 zerstört gnome-bluetooth ^^ ... deshalb halt der .29er Treiber.

Hmm, kann mir irgendwer den Fehler erklären oder mir sagen wie ich Ihn abstellen kann?

Kann es sein das es mit der Quickcam zu tun hat? Die verhält sich nämlich seltsam, beim hochfahren wird sie zwar korrekt erkannt und installiert 

```
Mar 26 10:48:14 pc-gentoo [   11.403661] quickcam 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Mar 26 10:48:14 pc-gentoo [   11.403666] quickcam 6-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 26 10:48:14 pc-gentoo [   11.403669] quickcam: QuickCam USB camera found (driver version QuickCam USB 0.6.6 $Date: 2006/$

Mar 26 10:48:14 pc-gentoo [   11.403675] quickcam: Kernel:2.6.29-gentoo bus:6 class:FF subclass:FF vendor:046D product:0840

Mar 26 10:48:14 pc-gentoo [   11.409698] quickcam: Sensor HDCS-1000/1100 detected

Mar 26 10:48:14 pc-gentoo [   11.411763] quickcam: Registered device: /dev/video0

Mar 26 10:48:14 pc-gentoo [   11.411787] usbcore: registered new interface driver quickcam
```

ABER wenn ich nun versuche in Skype eine Videoquelle auszuwählen findet er keine, wenn ich das Programm "cheese" starte sagt es mir auch es würde keine Webcam finden. Seltsamerweise kann ich die Webcam bei "xsane" auswählen und da geht sie, das gleiche bei ekiga, da wird die Webcam auch erkannt. mencoder dagegen liefert wieder nichts ...

Alles sehr seltsam, vorallem mit diesem heftigen Fehler beim hochfahren ....

----------

## Natureshadow

Hi,

zunächst einma ldenke ich dass Sane anders auf die Kamera zugreift als Skype. Skype nutzt Video4Linux.

Die erste Zeiel des Stack Traces

```
Mar 26 10:48:49 pc-gentoo [   51.755012]  [<ffffffffa0002e57>] ? qc_usleep+0x1420/0x3bbf [quickcam] 
```

verrät eindeutig, dass das quickcam-Modul den Kernel an der Stelle tilgt (bzw. dank der Modularisierung das eben nicht schafft  :Wink:  ...).

Cheers,

Nik

----------

## SvenFischer

Bedenke, das Du auch den User in die Grupper video packen musst.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Bedenke, das Du auch den User in die Grupper video packen musst.

  Ist er, mein "user" ist wirklich in allen benötigten Gruppen (plus 2-3 gruppen zuviel ^^), einschließlich der Gruppe "video". Daran kann es also leider nicht liegen, vorallem weil ich die gleichen Probleme unter "root" habe, und da sollten Gruppen ja eigentlich nicht so wichtig sein. Naja, egal, jedenfalls bin ich in der Gruppe "video" und es geht leider trotzdem nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Skype nutzt Video4Linux

  Und was nutzt sane? Und vorallem was nutzt ekiga? Ist ja im Prinzip das gleiche wie Skype, aber in ekiga geht es.

Und ich habe in der make.conf sowohl "v4l" als auch "v4l2" Flags gesetzt. Auch im Kernel ist v4l aktiviert.

 *Quote:*   

> Die erste Zeiel des Stack Traces verrät eindeutig, dass das quickcam-Modul den Kernel an der Stelle tilgt (bzw. dank der Modularisierung das eben nicht schafft

  Gut, liegt also am quickcam-Modul, hmm, dachte eher an nvidia (weil nvidia ja gnome-bluetooth killt). Okay, bin ich ein Schritt weiter, aber was genau(!) sagt mit der Fehler und wie bekomme ich den weg?

----------

## Natureshadow

Sage mal, das steht dass du die Meldungen beim Booten bekommst. Aus den gepasteten Logs geht aber eindeutig hervor, dass der Prozess skype die ganze Lawine auslöst.

Wann genau bekomsmt du diesen Oops?

-nik

----------

## 69719

Versuch es mal mit einem stabilen Kernel, der 2.6.29 ist gerademal vor 2 Tagen in Portage aufgenommen worden.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Sage mal, das steht dass du die Meldungen beim Booten bekommst. Aus den gepasteten Logs geht aber eindeutig hervor, dass der Prozess skype die ganze Lawine auslöst.
> 
> Wann genau bekomsmt du diesen Oops?

 

Ja, stimmt schon, bekomme die Meldung nach dem Einloggen in gnome, gdm startet noch sauber durch. habe aber einen autologin bei mir eingestellt, deswegen heisst "hochfahren" für mich vom Start des Kernel bis zum fertigen laden von gnome, und bis dahin sollte mein log schon fehlerfrei laufen. 

Leider tut es dies nicht ...

 *Quote:*   

> Versuch es mal mit einem stabilen Kernel, der 2.6.29 ist gerademal vor 2 Tagen in Portage aufgenommen worden.

  Am Kernel sollte es nicht liegen, hatte bis vor ein paar tagen noch den 2.6.28er und die gleichen Probleme. Auch da killt nvidia -> gnome-bluetooth, auch da erkennt nur die Hälfte der Software die webcam. Alles sehr seltsam  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

2.6.27-r8 ist der letzte Kernel der als stable markiert ist. Ist würde erstmal bei dem anfangen, da das Probem wohl aus dem Kernel kommt.

----------

## Natureshadow

Und nicht vergessen Third-Party-Module neu zu kompilieren gegen die neuen Kernel-Header.

-nik

----------

